# Sharing Files Between Host and Guest in VMware Workstation 7



## VMware (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to share files between my Host OS and my Guest OS on VMware Workstation. But I do not know how. Here is some information that may help you to help me.

Host OS version: Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600, Service Pack 3
VMware Workstation version: 7.1.1 build-282343

Guest OS: Windows 98 Second Edition
Guest OS Network Adapter: Bridged


Can somebody please give me simple instructions on how to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the proper configuration, it should work.

Let's see this from the VMWARE guest OS:

*S*tart, *R*un, *COMMAND* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL >c:\IPCONFIG.TXT

Open c:\IPCONFIG.TXT in NOTEPAD, copy and paste all of it in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


And from the XP HOST system.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

